# Dakar Rally 2012, Cool Mods



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Not survival related, but we prepper types tend to enjoy off-road vehicles.

Here are some nice, big photos from the 2012 Dakar off-road race.

Although these race machines are unsuitable for long-term private ownership, we do see new, innovative armor and modifications on them every year.

I love German motorcycles, beer, and handguns, but the Russians have a cool Diesel entry in the Truck category.

The 2012 Dakar Rally - Alan Taylor - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool pictures, The Dakar is a great race and Robby Gordon didn't do too bad this year.


----------

